# Rocking chair



## gill61 (Apr 28, 2008)

My wife always wanted a rocking chair and i got a nice pile of black walnut and i want to try to make a rocking chair i am a segment turner and this kind of work i have never done before can someone help me on a plan and or drawing for this chair.

because a happy wife is a happy life

thanks
gill


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

I think this one would look really good in Walnut...

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journal/woodworking/1273226.html

But there are tons of plans out there for rockers. Google woodworking plans and rocking chair plans and you'll find enough to boggle your mind...


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Speaking of rocking chairs, just what is the trick to keep them from moving slowly sideways as you rock? I have one that does that and am not sure how to fix it. Should I sand a little off the bottom of one of the legs? Which one? I know, the long one. :laughing:


----------

